# Start Menu Not Working



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

While trying to fix a different problem (we'll get to that later) a tech on Ms forum had me do a system restore. When the restore was complete my start menu doesn't work. I get a message "CRITICAL ERROR - Your start menu isn't working. We'll try to fix it the next time yo login". My only option was to sign out. Signing back in does not fix anything. Under direction of same tech I was told to do a scan as follows - "sfc /scannow" which showed no integrity violation. I was then told to do "dsm /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth which finished and reported "successful". The result of this was that the start menu worked twice but when I restarted it again does not function and gives the same CRITICAL ERROR message. I cannot use the start menu or most of the buttons on the task bar

Since those techs at Microsoft could not help me, I'm hoping that someone here has a better suggestion. If we have success with this then we can get to my original problem. Thanks for listening.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It may help if you describe the original problem now.


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

The original problem was simply that the day after a Microsoft update I noticed that whatever screen I was looking at closed after 1 minute of inactivity even though the settings were for "never if plugged in". Minimal compared to having no start menu.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Does right-clicking the start 'window' at bottom left produce a menu ?

You could try something here (if you could get to them) but at the very least you would loose any apps you installed yourself :- http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/windows-10-recovery-options
Have a read of that and let us know if you can get to those options and which, if any, you would be prepared to try.


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I am trying to respond to a post by Managed but am unable to do so. When I try to respond the little blue circle is still spinning in the tab above. I don't know how to post the reply


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Reply here if you like, I'll find it.

But not right now, I have to sign out, I'll be back in about 12 hours and I check if you have replied (here or in the other thread)


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Option 1 is what got me into this mess to begin with
Option 2 might work if I could access settings (which I cannot). Do you know a way to get to settings if the start button doesn't work?
Options 3, 4 and 5 don't apply


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You just caught me. I assume right-clicking on the Start button didn't work then ?

Option 3 might apply if you upgraded to 10.

I'm at a loss right now but if I do think of something I'll post here again.

I'm signing out now, will check back here later.


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually, I can RIGHT click on the start button but I don't know how to get to settings from there

As for Option 3 - I did upgrade from Windows 7 but I don't want to go back


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged both threads together. If the thing was spinning it's likely your Internet connect was timing out or there could have been a glitch with the site but if you have problems please use the contact email link rather than starting new threads. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

I had this problem, I resolved this by creating a new user account and migrating all my files and settings over then deleted the affected account, was pushed for time but worked, problem solved in 10 mins!

May need to use the "net user" command as Settings not available.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Cookiegal said:


> I've merged both threads together. If the thing was spinning it's likely your Internet connect was timing out or there could have been a glitch with the site but if you have problems please use the contact email link rather than starting new threads. Thanks for understanding.


Thank you for merging the threads.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

managed said:


> Thank you for merging the threads.


You're welcome.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you by any chance using any third party system management programs

If not you probably have the common problem reported to which I understand that Microsoft are working on a solution

The current situation as I understand it is to boot to Safe Mode and then back to normal mode
On windows 10 as on 8.1 you click the power button symbol on the lock screen and then on restart
hold shift key down and click restart
then troubleshoot
then advanced options
then startup settings
then safe mode with networking

Whilst in that mode test how your start up menu etc is
then boot back into normal mode
and see if it is temporarily fixed.

Please see this for more info
http://techdows.com/2015/08/microso...and-cortana-arent-working-critical-error.html
It is reported that this update was released for many reasons but one of them being to fix the start menu problems. HOWEVER please note that some reports of problems with that update have been made

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3093266

check if you have that update and also se my next post re NORTON please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/.../5256ebee-2c77-4003-87be-1597ab10cb4d?page=98

98 pages - I suggest you start from page 98 back - but still no real solution

NOTE
If you still have NORTON on Windows 10
Could well be the cause
http://community.norton.com/en/forums/norton-internet-security-locking-start-menu-windows-10


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I took your advice and went to the Norton Community News and read all the posts. What I get from that is one person having a problem and three or four people responding and giving advice. I see no real connection between this problem and Norton. I will have to query Norton and see if they find any connection and what they suggest as a remedy. As I said I have a considerable amount of money invested in their protection on my three computers for the next 16 months. I will post back here when I have anything further to impart. Thanks for your attention to this situation.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So have you tried safe mode boot
Have you checked if you do indeed have that update
Presumably you have the means to reinstall Norton - if after checking the other two suggestions - uninstalling it does not solve the problem
Avast was also found to be a cause of the same problem - so it is reported

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us.../2dad3038-1333-4d7e-b59b-489dcd25a5f7?page=12

see the last post Oct 19


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Safe boot did not work
I do have that update. That KB was installed 10/1/15 but my problems started after 10/14/15
I am in contact with Norton and will pursue that further.
Thank you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do let us know how you progress
Thanks


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I contacted the Norton community and was advised that many antivirus programs are being blamed for these problems but they have found nothing to substantiate that. They said go ahead and uninstall it and see for yourself. I did just that found no improvement when I was finished. I also disabled FAST START and have left it turned off for the time being. So - no solution here.


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

I knew this problem would be a pain in the back-side lol, however, I assure you that my previous solution does work if you want fast resolve


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck with it
the suggestion of the new user account is certainly worth a try
Of course test before you copy your personal data to it.


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Not to teach granny how to suck eggs, jut just a useful reference.

Right click start menu, select Command Prompt (Admin)

then type:-

net user /add [username] [password]
new localgroup administrators [username] /add


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I decided to do a system restore again in the hopes of getting this start menu issue resolved. The restore was taking a very long time and I began to think something had gone wrong. Sure enough it had. When the restore was complete I got a message "that something happened and we will have to restart your computer. After trying to restart three times the message was "we can't restart your computer, please click on restart. I clicked on restart and it tried to continue. When it couldn't, I was redirected to the troubleshoot screen. My two options here are RESET THIS COMPUTER or ADVANCED OPTIONS . Reset will give me the option to keep or remove my files and it will reinstall Windows. I would chose to keep my files. If I chose this I assume it will reinstall Windows 10. Will I then have to reinstall all my programs? What would be my choices under Advanced Options? What option do you suggest I chose? Any and all suggestions would be appreciated as I'm out of options. Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Be careful
choose the wrong option and you will be back to 7
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/windows-10-recovery-options

see reset windows 10 and read further down reset restore factory settings where you will see this

*Check to see if you can restore your PC to factory settings. This will reinstall the version of Windows that came with your PC and remove personal files, apps and drivers that you've installed, and any changes you've made to settings. Go to Settings > Update & security > Recovery > Reset this PC > Get started and look for Restore factory settings*

Do NOT try either without a full system image of what you have now and the means to recover that image in case the reset - whichever one you choose goes pear shaped

Is it to be presumed that the other user account you tried did not work OR would I possibly be correct in thinking you did not try it


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been hesitant to create another user. Not sure how that helps. Can "another " user access my files. I've heard that after you create another user you have to transfer all your files to that account. I do not want to change the user name or the name of my computer that I currently use. I paid someone lots of money to get my computers named the way I want them and I don't want any of that changed. Now I'm not sure I even have that choice unless it is in ADVANCED OPTIONS. I have to chose between "Reset this PC - or Advanced Options.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

,Please take my advice


> I paid someone lots of money to get my computers named the way I want them and I don't want any of that changed


seek paid help and then if you are not satisfied you have a right to complain

That is meant, although it may not come across that way to you - as genuine best advice

The purpose of my colleagues suggestion was to establish by testing in another created user account, if the problem lies with your account profile
It is perfectly safe and simply would add another user profile to the computer

I have decided not to offer you further advice.
However I genuinely wish you good luck with it

I only posted to warn you of the dangers of choosing the wrong option and going back to 7
OR indeed choosing either option without the always recommended sensible precaution of having a known good recovery back to what you have now.


----------

